# Pricing Question - Single Photo rights



## davidhayes (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,
I've been approached by a large international company asking to use this photo Halo on Flickr - Photo Sharing!. 
It would be used in magazine advertising, in-store, and in electronic media.
I have absolutely no idea what to ask for the photo?
Any advice would be fantastic.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 14, 2009)

Ask THEM what they're willing to offer you. That picture is effing pimp. Seriously. Well done. You'd better get a crap ton of cash for that.


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2009)

davidhayes said:


> Hi,
> I've been approached by a large international company asking to use this photo Halo on Flickr - Photo Sharing!.
> It would be used in magazine advertising, in-store, and in electronic media.
> I have absolutely no idea what to ask for the photo?
> ...


For how long? a year? 2 ,5? Exclusive or non-exclusive?

You sell them a use license. For as many international uses as you have listed I'd say somewhere in the 5 figure range per year. If they want exclusive use, mid 5 figure range.

Visit www.asmp.org "Business resources" > "Pricing Guides" and www.cradoc.com fotoQuote Pro software.

What does the contract look like? I strongly recommend getting an attorney involved.


----------



## davidhayes (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, I got a little more info and they want a exclusive use for a year and they had $1000 in mind, I'm not looking to rip anybody off but I'd just like to know I'm getting a fair price for the image (I'd hate to feel I was being taken advantage of)
Any thoughts? I have half a mind to just take it but on the other hand it seems foolish to accept the first offer


----------



## manaheim (Dec 14, 2009)

$1,000 for exclusive for a year sounds pretty cheap to me, especially for that kind of usage, but I really have NO idea so I wouldn't take my word on it.   That's very exciting, though.  Congrats!  (and yes, very cool pic)


----------



## joeywpc (Dec 14, 2009)

I would be inclined to ask for a bit more but I can't see $50,000 being possible as suggested by KmH.  If you play your cards right this could be the start of a great career, making a name for yourself with a big brand company, if you get greedy they might just say see ya later and you'll be no better off than now.  i would see this first photo as an investment in your reputation rather than trying to retire off it.  If you make $1000 or $2000 for the photo and get attorney involved, they would cost way more than you make.  Welcome to business, AKA the balancing act game.


----------



## davidhayes (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice so far, I'm not a pro photographer by any stretch although it's a hobby I enjoy so I have wondered whether any of the photos I have were worth anything. The day I took this particular photo was probably the most beautiful thing I have ever seen, I wish I'd had a decent camera with me to really do it justice.
On one hand it's really flattering to be appraoched and offered money for a picture I took, on the other I don't want to feel like they think they can rip me off because they found the picture on Flickr, it's tricky...


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2009)

It's not just USA, it's *International Worldwide Usage* and they want *EXCLUSIVE* *USE*, which is huge, and they want it for a multitude of uses.

Usage, and geographical area are what drive a license fee.

But, that's why an international company is crusing Flickr, so they can buy cheap.

To an amateur, $1000 for a years use is a lot. To a professional commercial photographer it's not. 

The bottom line David? If it works for you go for it.

Make sure the contract leaves you the copyright owner.

Google...."Commercial photography" visit www.ASMP.org . Visit www.johnharrington.com and look at his pricing.

A single coprporate portrait for web use by a US company costs $400 a year, no advertising usage of any kind, no in-store promotions, no magazine advertising.


----------



## RPetterson (Dec 16, 2009)

wow I don't have anwer for theat question... but just wanted to say that is an awesome picture


----------



## nsupanda (Dec 30, 2009)

I was being nosey because they keep saying what an awesome picture it is and I can't look at it...  

It says I do not have permission to view this photo.


----------



## malenurse (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't have permission to view it either  congrats though!


----------



## viventi (Jan 10, 2010)

so what's the verdict on this? congrats if you sold it!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm with KmH on this one.

Whether or not you want to lowball because it is your first time is one thing but $1000 is absolutely ridiculous.

To give you an idea, I just ordered a $30,000 + camera, about $15,000 worth of lights and I'm also building the studio. A good chunk of that money is being given to me as an advance on future work by ex clients who want to see me back in the business.

Do you think they, or I, would enter into such a deal if I was going to get paid $1000 for an image? No way.

A decent wedding photog will make that much in a day for photos that will never be seen outside of some unknown person's home.

They are trying to take advantage of you.

That said, it is your decision. But at least, if you take the deal, know that you are getting ripped off.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm dying to know what this picture looks like.... says I can't look at it either.


----------

